# Best Location for Families



## mchollanda (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi
My husband, myself and our 5 year old son are looking to move abroad to live next year, currently deciding on a few locations, Portugal being one of them.
My husband works off shore so for myself I want to be near amenities, not in a remote location, somewhere ideal for my son as we are very active people. 
Looking for good school recommendations as well as other tips that families who have moved to Portugal can recommend from their experiences of transition. 

All advice would be grateful
Cheers, AM


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

We moved here a year ago and have a 5 year old girl.

Our focus was her education and we managed to get her a place at St Julian's School at Carcavelos, where she has blossomed and also given us some good friends (but that's another story).

Look at Carcavelos on Google maps and you will see that it is on a railway line, known as the Linha, which runs from Cascais to Lisbon.

Most of the coast is beautiful and perfect if you are active, with surfing and cycling.


Our first choice was Cascais, but the nice parts are very expensive, so Estoril, Parede, Carcavelos, Paço de Arcos are all good to look in. We ended up in Sintra, which we love, but can be a bit isolated. If you can find accommodation within walking distance of the Linha and therefore the beach, you can have a super car-free life.

We love it here and I wouldn't hesitate to come and stay for a month to see if you like it. Weather can stay good up to October, but if you come in February you will taste a winter!


If you are contemplating St Julian's or St Dominic's or IPS Schools, or, of course, a local one, you need to get moving with an application, but other than that, things tend to fall into place after the first few mistakes!


----------



## tiagoc (Sep 19, 2016)

Carcavelos is an excellent choice. I'm Portuguese and live in Carcavelos, so my opinion is a bit biased... 

It has the services and amenities you expect and need on a day-to-day basis and it's a short distance (by car or train) to Lisbon's city centre, as well as Sintra and Cascais.

It has small local shops and a big shopping-center nearby. Some great schools nearby, also (St. Julian's and Maristas, for example).

You have the beach right in front of you (nothing beats that!), it's a great surfing spot and many activities take place in Carcavelos during the sunny months (concerts, outside activities, running events, ...). There are many young foreigners who live here.

There's a college university being built right next to the beach, and will be up and running probably next year.

So, now you understand why I love it here! 

Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you draw a line from Setubal to Porto on a map and bring the line 20km in from the sea, most of the Portuguese population live there - The 
Nice locations, good amenities, good transport, airports, motorways, railways, shops, education endless choice, good weather, the best of what Portugal has to offer - probably best for families and working people.
In land a very different lifestyle, a few interesting towns, otherwise very quiet, campo, for people who like to type long emails about the carrot they have grown or the tomato their Portuguese neighbour gave to them. 
The Algarve and lower west coast , a very expat lifestyle, with great weather.


----------



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

tiagoc said:


> Let me know if you need more information.


Hi, I need more information if you can help me!! I am looking for good local nursery schools for my two children. One is over 3 and the other will be 2 when we move in February. The private, English schools are too expensive, and anyway, I like the idea of my two children integrating into local culture and language immediately. We look at this as a permanent move. But how do I research which local/public schools are superior to others? How are they rated or evaluated? We have OFSTED here in England...

Thanks!!! MVZ


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

In what loaction are you looking?


----------



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

I am looking in the entire cascais county, if you can call it that. But we will be looking for the nicest 2 or 3 bedroom house for the least amount per month, so probably not _in_ Cascais proper, from what people have posted about the cost... I love Lisbon, near Estrela/Principe Real as well and would consider that area if the right school leads us into the city... When my daughter was an infant we lived near Santa Apolonia station and loved it, but in the end, I really value the playground in the park in Estrela. We found it and have frequented it on subsequent visits back to Lisbon. Your help would be very very much appreciated!
Best, 
MVZ


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know one properly, but I did a search some time ago and found about five nurseries from Cascais to Carcavelos.

Just had a look on my Google maps but I've deleted them all! 

I agree about Estrela and Principe Real but Lisbon does get hot and smelly in the summer!

Try the Google search then maybe go and see them. Also, perhaps consider the next school and its location.


----------



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Lisbon does get hot and smelly in the summer!
> 
> Try the Google search then maybe go and see them. Also, perhaps consider the next school and its location.


That's funny because though I've been to Lisbon now many times, never during summer! So that's good to know.

Also, what do you mean by "next school"?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

If the nursery is just that, you would need to look for a primary school ..... I only know of one Salesianos Do Estoril which has good reputation.

Hopefully, others will chime in.


----------

